# String and brass sounds in Bear McCreary's "See" Album



## rmak (Nov 12, 2020)

Hi, 

I am new to orchestral/film scores. I really like Bear McCreary's album from the show "see." I was particularly interested in some of the string and deep brass like sounds. They sound dark, and some of them seem raw and in your face at times. I was wondering if a lot of it is just how Bear processes the sounds, or maybe he achieves it mainly through live recordings? Do library vst s offer sounds like these? I know Damage 2 can probably achieve the percussion, and zebra 2 for textures/ambience. I thought I would just post a couple time stamped videos here with sounds that I am curious and would like to learn more about. Thank you for your input

For this track, the string instrument up front sounds like it's been time stretched and compressed, and the ensemble playing beneath it sounds the way it does mainly because of the dissonant harmonic content I guess - 
Same track different section, this is a string ostinato that is really up front and in your face - 

This is another track. I was wondering if this sound is a violin? - 
Same track. I am guessing this cello or bass is super processed or maybe it's a synth? - 

Another example of strings - 




The whole album is a pleasure to listen to! Really nice sounds. The show is pretty good too.

Ricky


----------



## Henning (Nov 12, 2020)

I'd say the roughness in the lower strings comes from close micing and using solo instruments/small sections. A bit of compression and some tube distortion perhaps as well. This is stuff you get very easily with live instruments but it's quite impossible to do with multi samples alone, especially the fast rhythmic stuff (I'm not talking pre-recorded phrase samples). But it's cool to layer solo recordings with sample libs for added effect. This might have been done here as well perhaps. Bear is known to put much effort into live recording his music with really top players.


----------



## ricoderks (Nov 12, 2020)

Agree with above! I think its a lot of close soloists recordings wich give this detail. I think those werent even recorded in stage but in his studio maybe. Also an electric cello or the yali tambur or something. Lots of synth layering in the strings with dark synthy/stringy sounds. Bears scores are amazing


----------



## rmak (Nov 13, 2020)

ricoderks said:


> Agree with above! I think its a lot of close soloists recordings wich give this detail. I think those werent even recorded in stage but in his studio maybe. Also an electric cello or the yali tambur or something. Lots of synth layering in the strings with dark synthy/stringy sounds. Bears scores are amazing


Thanks for feedback. Never heard of yali tambour. I'll check it out! Yea I like Bear's scores; I watched some of his YouTube videos where he was recording the Hurdy Gurdy.


----------



## rmak (Nov 13, 2020)

Henning said:


> I'd say the roughness in the lower strings comes from close micing and using solo instruments/small sections. A bit of compression and some tube distortion perhaps as well. This is stuff you get very easily with live instruments but it's quite impossible to do with multi samples alone, especially the fast rhythmic stuff (I'm not talking pre-recorded phrase samples). But it's cool to layer solo recordings with sample libs for added effect. This might have been done here as well perhaps. Bear is known to put much effort into live recording his music with really top players.


Thanks for the note. I'll look into tube distortion. Solo instruments - I have been eyeing 8DIO's new string quartet series, so I might be able to get some interesting sounds out of those if I process them. I guess it'll be hard to emulate the fast rhythmic stuff unless developers release an ostinato library for solo instruments where you can vary the speed of playback similar to the 8dio century string ostinato lib.


----------



## ricoderks (Nov 13, 2020)

rmak said:


> Thanks for feedback. Never heard of yali tambour. I'll check it out! Yea I like Bear's scores; I watched some of his YouTube videos where he was recording the Hurdy Gurdy.


This YouTube channel is a treasure. I really like the the little film about bagpipes. Or how he composed Agents of shield. Also this little instruments id used in 10 Cloverfield Lane. He also has a very cool video about that on his channel


----------



## Henning (Nov 13, 2020)

ricoderks said:


> This YouTube channel is a treasure. I really like the the little film about bagpipes. Or how he composed Agents of shield. Also this little instruments id used in 10 Cloverfield Lane. He also has a very cool video about that on his channel


By the way that Cloverfield piece absolutely rocks!


----------



## rmak (Nov 13, 2020)

I see the yali tambour in this video. Does anyone know what the other instrument is in the video. I have it time stamped -


----------



## rmak (Nov 13, 2020)

it s a blaster beam


----------



## sbarrettmusic (Nov 13, 2020)

rmak said:


> I see the yali tambour in this video. Does anyone know what the other instrument is in the video. I have it time stamped -



That would be the Blaster Beam! - Blaster Beam - Wikipedia

Bear recorded a quintet of 4 celli and 1 bass for See which provides those raw and gritty strings sounds you are hearing.


----------

